# TUG Timeshare Marketplace Classified Ad messages!



## TUGBrian (Nov 12, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timesharemarketplace/timeshare-classified-ad-messages.html


This article describes how to locate and read your Marketplace Messages!


----------

